# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Help ! Comment s'occupé d'un bébé taupe ?

## Peachcats

Une fille à récupérer un bébé taupe (sa chienne à tuer la mère). 

Mais comment s'en occuper ? Avec quoi la nourrir ? 

Merci ! 

Je vous met deux photo, une elle est sur une feuille de papier toilette (donc voyez comme elle est petite)

----------


## logane80

contacter un centre de sauvetage pour animaux au pres de chez vous, je pense je sais pas comment s'ocuper d'un bébé taupe mais le garder au chaud, sur une bouillotte (pas trop pour pas le bruler!avec un linge entre lui et la bouillotte) si pas de centre pour avoir des conseils apelle un veto. mais dans l'urgence, car quand trop petit comme ca les heures peuvent etre compté.

----------


## Peachcats

Ok, elle n'est pas chez moi donc je transmet. 
Mais la c'est dimanche donc le veto je pense attendra demain.

----------


## toupil

le mettre au chaud ,c'est ou ? 
faut du lait maternisé

----------


## kuro33

0.0 elle est minuscule !

----------


## dirtyflip60

des nouvelles?

----------


## Peachcats

La taupe n'as pas survécu, elle été trop petite et malgré qu'elle buvait bien le lait sa n'a pas marcher.

----------


## logane80

c'est souvent difficile de les sauver si petit mais c'est bien d'avoir essayé

----------


## ratou2

Euh...j'espere que c'était pas du lait de vache

----------


## Aya94

Euh c'est un post qui date d'il y a quatre ans, je ne pense pas que le remonter soit nécessaire....

----------


## ratou2

Effectivement Mlle Aya94, le post date, mais j'ai tout de meme le droit de m'exprimer.

Bonne soirée

----------

